# Anyone know the claimed weight of 07 record brakes?



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I am about to buy a pair. They will replace my ZG SS brakes.


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

Campyonly says 33 grams lighter than 2006. That would mean 275 g/pair.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe Campy said you save 35 gms over the 2006 brakes, however Campy has been known to fudge a bit, so maybe this means 25 gms. 

I just weighed a set of new 2004 Record and 2006 Chorus brakes, and the actual weights were about 5-10 gms heavier than advertised. I got 314 on the Record and 355 on the Chorus.


----------

